# Bet-fantasy  - 200€ prize pot!



## FilipeII (Jan 15, 2009)

Bet-Fantasy.com is free to enter fantasy betting competition. Before you place your bet at your online bookmaker, test your betting skills with Bet-Fantasy.com without spending any money. You will get 100 free units every day to invest it in your own way. Also, you can collect points through referring new members. Private and Public bet-fantasy leagues are the right place to challenge you friends. Each bet competes for monthly and season prizes.

Bet-fantasy.com gives 200 euros worth prizes each month for the best tipsters. You don't need any money to enjoy betting at Bet-fantasy.com, you can even earn it if you are really good at it. Or if you have enough luck. Or if you are persistent enough. That is a matter of tactics.

Anyway, we award 200 euros to the top five of you on monthly standings and the total prize money is shared this way:

1. 75 euros
2. 50 euros
3. 30 euros
4. 25 euros
5. 20 euros

The prizes are delivered through Moneybookers.com, so we need winners to provide us with their Moneybookers accounts so we can transfer the money. Anyway, enjoy, the prizes are our concern!

Rules

Every day 100 units will appear at your account about 12h CET. You have to spend it in your own way.

You can make bets or parlays with different stakes and number of bets is not determined. All profit you make will be transferred to your balance and it will be used to make Monthly and Season standings.

Every user can have only one account and we keep the right to ban every suspicious user with more accounts (and all his accounts).

Also, you can earn extra funds to your balance by referring new members. You will get 100 extra points for every user when they register with Bet-fantasy. Invite your friends, collect extra points, and challenge them in private or public Bet-Fantasy leagues. Points earned by reffering of new players will be calculated in seasons standings and in bonus points. Affiliate bonus points can be transferred to your daily balance at any time and used to increase your chances of wining prizes.

New matches will appear by Mondays and Thursdays, while results will be updated in a day or two.

*Enjoy free betting with Bet-fantasy!*

http://www.bet-fantasy.com/?invite=1940 ... b1d97ad983


----------

